

One Year - cwilson
http://daringfireball.net/2010/06/one_year

======
tjmaxal
Any body else get the feeling that maybe Steve Jobs is just trying to retire,
but he can't because he still has too much to do, so he just keeps pushing for
change as fast as we can take it?

~~~
weaksauce
Why would he retire? I am sure that he is having fun doing what he is doing.
He makes most of the rules and only gets in trouble when the share prices take
a dive.

